# Long lasting Tyre dressings



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I am looking for a tyre dressing which will last, say four weeks, and will have a 'beading' effect.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Checkout BlackPearl tyre coating uk.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gtechniq T1 or Carpro Perl are the top performers in products I've tried and given me about a months worth of beading on my daily driver. I use both and T1 is my fave, only slightly.

They don't provide much gloss with the one coat so 2 coats 15 mins apart is best.

If your looking for more gloss you can add more coats or top it off with something like smart wax smart gel that gives a wet/glossy look but will only last a week or so until it wares of but the initial application of T1 or PERL is still there and protecting the tyre and giving great beading.

In my experience, I have found the long lasting ones don't give great gloss and the glossy/wet looking ones don't last as long.


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Gyeon tire or if you can find a bottle of art de shine tyre coat

2 layers both cured with a heat gun is pretty unbeatable in terms of durability IMO


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk attire, great tyre shine and beads for weeks


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

chongo said:


> Checkout BlackPearl tyre coating uk.


Where do you recommend getting this from chongo?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

There are none. And looking at the video of how to apply it will take for ever they don't say how long it lasts


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

The top priority on getting a tyre shine to last is cleaning it the best way possible and dry it. Then and only then you apply the product. If it's water based it won't last as long as 
solvent based.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Gyeon Tire and Carbon Collective Sateen are THE two best, I’ve bought and tried ALOT of others, from the usual suspects and others and these two are in a class of their own. If applied to properly prepped tyres.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle

Autoglym High Performance Tyre Gel

AS - is use as a spray

AG - I use an applicator

Both are pretty decent products


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I use Adams vrt . Last about 3-4 weeks but leave a matt finish not shiny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

+1 for Gyeon Tyre


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

ODK attire is very good.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

joe_con19 said:


> Where do you recommend getting this from chongo?


https://www.blackpearltirecoating.co.uk/ :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

chongo said:


> https://www.blackpearltirecoating.co.uk/ :thumb:


Thanks - although 32 quid? Edit: I just bought some - why not...

Another option in this price bracket is Tuf Shine:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...s/tuf-shine-tyre-clearcoat-6oz/prod_1540.html

They also do a kit, including a cleaner and brush. Seems to be well regarded in the states.


----------



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

I’ve used the tuffshine and it’s superb stuff. As said above, the prep is the most important part. I had a set of tyres changed after putting tuffshine on months before and you could still see it. 

If I’m pressed for time though I’ve got a bottle of bouncers dress to impress that gives great shine but just doesn’t last as long.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Tac system tyre gel (the blue one) is darn good.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Anyone tried Carbon Collective sateen?


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

+2 for Gyeon tyre and the heat gun


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Preparation, weather conditions and the amount of miles you travel weekly are all determining factors. Plus how aggressively you clean you wheels and how often.

Given my miles and location, there's no product that will survive 4 weeks (1500 miles) for me.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

A few ideas on here for me too. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

CarPro Perl, Finish Kare & Optimum Tire Shine are my go too's. All last me 6 weeks + with proper tyre cleaning and application.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Soft99 pure shine for me, leaves a natural matt finish regardless of the name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Gyeon Tire for me, i have tried alot others including CarPro Perl and just cant get the durability out of them compered to Gyeon Tire and just low the look and that there arent any sling issue like some others tire gels


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gyeon Tire, but force cure with either a heat gun. Or a hair dryer :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Gyeon Tire for me...as above I have used plenty of other brands but "Gyeon's Tire" finish and durability has me won and is always a part of my detail gear.SJ.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks -seems Gyeon Tyre is the winner - has anyone tried their other products - such as the Defrog or Glass treatment


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

mawallace said:


> Thanks -seems Gyeon Tyre is the winner - has anyone tried their other products - such as the Defrog or Glass treatment


Whats gyeon defrog for? For removing frogs off the car? I dont see this being a sales hit:lol:


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

Simz said:


> Soft99 pure shine for me, leaves a natural matt finish regardless of the name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the matt look too, but if anyone is looking for more gloss, _Black Black_ is the glossier of our durable tire dressings. It can be layered too!


----------

